# Strike Line Charts Reef's ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Spoke with Travis and have visited his site, I must say he was MORE than helpful with my questions, seems like a great guy. I am thinking of purchasing some reefs from him, and I was wondering if anyone else has some experiences / pro's and con's ???????


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Got a reef from him and hit it up two weeks ago to check it out!!! Big ass snapper!!! Going to check it out again this weekend. Travis is extremely helpful and an all around good dude.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a couple on the "2 for 1"sale. They didn't show good, Travis sent me 2 more. One had a nice gag and lots of snapper. I'm 100% happy. I would buy from him again.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You won't be disappointed with anything you get from Travis.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Travis is honest guy who will help you with whatever he can! And his spots produce!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> Travis is honest guy who will help you with whatever he can! And his spots produce!!!


It would be more correct to state that, "the "spots" created by others and nature that he found and sold produce! Just saying


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark I wonder what Travis's Handle stands for FU ???


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

sealark said:


> Mark I wonder what Travis's Handle stands for FU ???


That's what I assume considering the NATO phonetic alphabet.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

sealark said:


> Mark I wonder what Travis's Handle stands for FU ???


The first time I saw Travis' handle was when that guy was bashing Travis for giving him "fake numbers" for free last summer. I got a good kick out of it. I thought it was fitting for the situation.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

When I first read his forum name I wondered why someone would choose that. It just seemed 'in your face'.
now I think it must just be a tongue in cheek thing. He really comes across as a nice guy and Not. F.U. at all


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> The first time I saw Travis' handle was when that guy was bashing Travis for giving him "fake numbers" for free last summer. I got a good kick out of it. I thought it was fitting for the situation.


Never bashed for a bad number I said I didnt think the spot was a boat. I had dove what I thought was his numbers. Go back and check the post WA. I didn't like and still dont like selling private numbers. If you want to know why go out Sat AM. If he wants money why not keep those numbers, purchase a FRP and commercially fish. An FRP would run about 10 grand if you could find one.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think he was talking about you, sealark. I think he was talking about the guy that took Travis's free numbers and either couldn't find them or misconverted them or whatever and didn't catch anything. Then he came on here and blasted Travis for costing him a bunch of time and money chasing fake numbers.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Here ya go... this is the post I think he was referencing...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/deceived-posts-pff-458465/


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Travis was extremely helpful to me the other day. So much so I plan to purchase from him soon. Stand up guy.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

TeaSea said:


> When I first read his forum name I wondered why someone would choose that. It just seemed 'in your face'.
> now I think it must just be a tongue in cheek thing. He really comes across as a nice guy and Not. F.U. at all


 Yeah. Besides, it stands for Frequent Uploader.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

sealark said:


> Mark I wonder what Travis's Handle stands for FU ???


The letters FU were my radio operating initials when I was in the USAF working Base Operations. I'm Travis Griggs, but my boss, Timothy Gunnison, already had TG, so I got to pick a random alternative, and FU was obviously my first pick.  

(My initials were later changed to TT at a supervisor's request. The girl I was dating, A1C Barnes was allowed to keep BS, though, since it was the first and last letter of her last name. It's too bad. FU and BS were quite the pair working the dispatch radios on night shift together.)


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for your military service!


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Travis is a stand up guy. You won't be disappointed with anything you purchase from him.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

sealark said:


> Never bashed for a bad number I said I didnt think the spot was a boat. I had dove what I thought was his numbers. Go back and check the post WA. I didn't like and still dont like selling private numbers. If you want to know why go out Sat AM. If he wants money why not keep those numbers, purchase a FRP and commercially fish. An FRP would run about 10 grand if you could find one.


Sorry about the miscommunication brother. I was referring to the post that Scott (NoleAnimal) posted a link to. That guy was


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

WAReilly said:


> Sorry about the miscommunication brother. I was referring to the post that Scott (NoleAnimal) posted a link to. That guy was


That's because he's a Seminoles Fan :no:.

Anyways I was on the sight today and see the options for buying all of Pensacola bay for $200. Anyone (or Travis) have comments on this. I was thinking about updating my Lowrance with a Navionics package which is $200, but so is the local Strikelinechart. Also is it a chart? or just a load of waypoints? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Am I reading correct that he will sell just a few numbers or do you have to buy a set amount from him?


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you can do either. I'm wondering if the full Pensacola bay package is worth it, or just a few spots and then navionics charts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

He will sell you as much as you can afford and once a number is sold it is removed. 
Travis is a stand up guy no matter what opinion some have of him.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think he has a good rep. Just wondering what the options are. And if I should get a better chart than the stock lowrance and then add more numbers. Options options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

